# Tiger Manor



## BikinGlynn (Oct 22, 2019)

Well what can I say about this place?
I cant lay claim to finding this & I fear that some goontubers have already discovered it so I dont give it long but dont want to give too much away!
In 8yrs of exploring this is in my opinion the best domestic property Iv been in. Not only is it structurally in good condition its simply packed full of beautiful antiquities, including urns full of ashes.
What is really apparent is that whoever lived here really was stuck in the past, there is very little that would appear less than 30yrs old at the very best.

I could of spent hours in here but with rapidly fading light we only had an hour & barely scratched the surface, hope u enjoy what I did manage to snap

As Lonnie said Oi wheres me tigers head?...

9O5A4286 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A4258 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A4246 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A4289 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A4280 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A4282 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A4248 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A4255 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A4251 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr






9O5A4239 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A4274 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


9O5A4277 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A4291 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A4290 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A4279 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A4301 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A4270 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

Thanks For Looking


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 23, 2019)

Wow! As a lover of antiques I was looking at your pictures and I started to drool. You could host an episode of The Antiques Roadshow in this house. The best item that I saw would be in picture 9O5A4274. That's a beautiful dresser, what makes it stand out from any dresser is the curved drawers, the two ornate turned pillars either side of the mirror. But we cannot miss out the three clocks. All the wooden furniture needs is a good layer of Beeswax polish. A good find Glynn.


----------



## White Rabbitt (Oct 23, 2019)

What a stunner!  Did you try the lights, see if there's leccy? Lol.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 23, 2019)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Wow! As a lover of antiques I was looking at your pictures and I started to drool. You could host an episode of The Antiques Roadshow in this house. The best item that I saw would be in picture 9O5A4274. That's a beautiful dresser, what makes it stand out from any dresser is the curved drawers, the two ornate turned pillars either side of the mirror. But we cannot miss out the three clocks. All the wooden furniture needs is a good layer of Beeswax polish. A good find Glynn.



Me too, there was so much stuff in there that would look lovely in my house!
Unfortunatelly too many people have already found it so only a matter of time before some less honest do & it all starts to walk.
I hope the owners get whatever issues they have sorted quick & turn this back into the superb family home it was meant to be!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 23, 2019)

White Rabbitt said:


> What a stunner! &#55357;&#56845; Did you try the lights, see if there's leccy? Lol.



No but in all likelyhood they were, just didnt want to attract attention as there are other properties quite close!


----------



## HughieD (Oct 23, 2019)

Man...that place is a bit special. Great find BG.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 23, 2019)

Presumably this is the old Vets House - hence the ash filled urns. A Doctor for human patient would have had a lot of explaining to do; even thirty years ago, if he was storing human remains. Sadly HJ the Hall Dresser is not what it seems; as it is a piece of Victorian, factory mass produced furniture. If memory serves, it even has a design registration number. However in todays market it may well have some enhanced value. Sadly many pieces of Hall furniture like this had their framed mirrors removed, so that they could be hung on the hall walls of smaller houses. Mother's family were Auctioneers and Valuers and over the years I have seen many similar items pass through their salesrooms.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 23, 2019)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Presumably this is the old Vets House - hence the ash filled urns. A Doctor for human patient would have had a lot of explaining to do; even thirty years ago, if he was storing human remains. Sadly HJ the Hall Dresser is not what it seems; as it is a piece of Victorian, factory mass produced furniture. If memory serves, it even has a design registration number. However in todays market it may well have some enhanced value. Sadly many pieces of Hall furniture like this had their framed mirrors removed, so that they could be hung on the hall walls of smaller houses. Mother's family were Auctioneers and Valuers and over the years I have seen many similar items pass through their salesrooms.



Thats some good knowledge. I assumed they were Victorian.
The ashes had a name on & appear a human size urn, so possibly a relative as has been found in some other houses.. a bit weird if u ask me hanging on to them like that though!


----------



## skankypants (Oct 24, 2019)

What a corcker!...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 24, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> Thats some good knowledge. I assumed they were Victorian.
> The ashes had a name on & appear a human size urn, so possibly a relative as has been found in some other houses.. a bit weird if u ask me hanging on to them like that though!



Thanks for that, very interesting. I misread the number of Urns! I was also thinking of the old Vets house that was supposedly found years ago in North Yorkshire - but then disappeared off the radar.


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 25, 2019)

I failed to see urns with ashes but did spot bottles with spirits.
Please tell me that's a secret door behind the TV set? 
Quite surreal to find such a building. As I've mentioned before, I'd be freaking out expecting someone to be living there!
Like all places it will be found by unsavoury characters and vandalised/robbed out. Part of the nature of what we do that.
Awesome report.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 25, 2019)

Sausage said:


> I failed to see urns with ashes but did spot bottles with spirits.
> Please tell me that's a secret door behind the TV set?
> Quite surreal to find such a building. As I've mentioned before, I'd be freaking out expecting someone to be living there!
> Like all places it will be found by unsavoury characters and vandalised/robbed out. Part of the nature of what we do that.
> Awesome report.



Yeah I didnt post any pics of urns as I find that quite dessrespectful
Again when u first walk in you are expecting someone to be there but then notice the tell tale signs like the ivy ingress through the door behind the piano & the damp rotting the ceiling out around the bay!
I wouldn't of posted this tbh but know there was a youtube vid went out before my post which gives much more about the location out, so yes it will be wrecked & robbed in no time which is a tragedy!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 25, 2019)

Not so much a 'secret door', rather a 'servant's door'. In the days when large houses such as this were staffed and run by those below stairs, doors that allowed free passage of the servants around the property were common place. As one can see, this door is alongside the fire place - allowing a servant to replace an empty coal scuttle or log basket with a full one, without disturbing the room's occupants!


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 25, 2019)

That's a nice find. Hope it doesn't get looted.
Good work, as ever Mr Glynn.


----------

